# Όροι που αφορούν αεροδρόμια



## Eudokia (Jun 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα

Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστούν, γράφω μερικούς όρους (μερικοί είναι συνηθισμένοι, για άλλους βρήκα διάφορες εκδοχές στα λεξικά ή δεν τους βρήκα καθόλου) που αφορούν αεροδρόμια, όπως διασταυρώθηκαν από ειδικούς που εργάζονται στο αεροδρόμιο (να’ ναι καλά η ξαδέλφη που βοήθησε):

*landside = *χώρος ελεύθερης πρόσβασης
*airside = *χώρος ελεγχόμενης πρόσβασης
*apron = *χώρος ελιγμών αεροσκαφών (κν. πίστα)
*aircraft docking = *χώρος στάθμευσης αεροσκάφους (σε θέσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει φυσούνα)
*jetway (*ή* finger *ή* bridge) = *γέφυρα επιβίβασης (το κινητό μέρος της φυσούνας)
*loading bridge = *αερογέφυρα (το σταθερό μέρος της φυσούνας)
*stand = *θέση στάθμευσης αεροσκάφους (αριθμημένη)
*runway = *διάδρομος απογειώσεων/προσγειώσεων
*taxiway = *τροχόδρομος
*hub (*ή* main) terminal = *κεντρικός τερματικός σταθμός
*tow truck (*ή* push back truck) = *ρυμουλκό ώθησης
*check-in = *έλεγχος εισιτηρίων
*baggage claim (*ή* baggage belts) = *παραλαβή αποσκευών (ή ιμάντας)
*airstart = *παροχή πεπιεσμένου αέρα για εκκίνηση κινητήρα (αεροεκκινητήρας)
*water injection = *έγχυση ύδατος (απαρχαιωμένο σύστημα που δίνει μεγαλύτερη ώση στους κινητήρες κατά τη διάρκεια της απογείωσης και της ανόδου)

Οι όποιες παρατηρήσεις ευπρόσδεκτες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, πάρα πολύ. (That's the idea.)

Παρατηρήσεις δεν έχω ακόμα (έβαλα μόνο λίγη ομορφάδα στη διαμόρφωση). Αλλά μπορεί να έχω απορίες, γιατί όλο και μπερδεύομαι με αεροδρόμια τελευταία και όλο και σκοντάφτω.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 2, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε! Τώρα έχουμε και τρίτη έννοια για την «αερογέφυρα»: εκτός από τη σωστή της οργανωμένης διαρκούς αερομεταφοράς, και τη λανθασμένη της ανισόπεδης γέφυρας, έχουμε και την εξειδικευμένη  Εντύπωση μού κάνει μόνο η αντιστοιχία «tow truck <> ρυμουλκό ώθησης» (θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι «ρυμουλκό έλξης» :-D).


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2013)

...
Σχετικό νήμα: *αεροδιάδρομος*, όπου ο αεραρμόδιος γράφει μεταξύ άλλων:



Zazula said:


> ...
> Κατ' αρχάς, ένα αεροδρόμιο έχει τουλάχιστον ένα διάδρομο αποπροσγειώσεων (αγγλ. _runway_) και από κανέναν έως μερικούς τροχοδρόμους (αγγλ. _taxiway_). Όταν είμαστε σε ένα αεροδρόμιο, συνήθως μιλάμε για διάδρομο (σκέτο) και τροχόδρομο, χωρίς να νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να προσθέσουμε το "προσγείωσης" στο διάδρομο. Εάν πρέπει να περιγράψουμε τον διάδρομο με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια, μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για το "διάδρομο του αεροδρομίου", το "διάδρομο αποπροσγειώσεων" ή το "διάδρομο 17/35" (αν γνωρίζουμε τα ακριβή του στοιχεία).
> ...





dharvatis said:


> ...Τώρα έχουμε και τρίτη έννοια για την «αερογέφυρα»: εκτός από τη σωστή της οργανωμένης διαρκούς αερομεταφοράς, και τη λανθασμένη της ανισόπεδης γέφυρας, έχουμε και την εξειδικευμένη  .



Τα ίδια και στον «αεροδιάδρομο», από το επουράνιο στο επίγειο:



Zazula said:


> Η λέξη "αεροδιάδρομος" συχνά κακοπαθαίνει και χρησιμοποιείται λανθασμένα. Αιτία της σύγχυσης είναι ότι πολλοί ομιλητές αγνοούν ή ξεχνούν ότι ο αεροδιάδρομος βρίσκεται αυστηρά στον αέρα και όχι στο έδαφος.
> [... ]
> Πολλοί όμως (πάντως όχι οι γνώστες του χώρου της αεροπλοΐας), πάνω στην προσπάθειά τους να δηλώσουν το διάδρομο (αποπροσγείωσης) που έχουν τα αεροδρόμια, χρησιμοποιούν λανθασμένα το "αεροδιάδρομος" για να τον περιγράψουν.
> [...]
> Εκείνο που με κατέπληξε είναι το ότι το ΛΣΓ (η 1η έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ, την οποία διαθέτω, καθώς και όλα τ' άλλα μου λεξικά δεν το διαπράττουν το ολίσθημα) πρόσθεσε στο λήμμα _αεροδιάδρομος_ και το ακόλουθο: "(καταχρ.) ο διάδρομος προσγειώσεως και απογειώσεως αεροπλάνων σε αεροδρόμιο". Θα μπορούσε το ΛΣΓ κάλλιστα να προσθέσει άλλη μία επισήμανση με ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! στις τόσες που διαθέτει, ώστε να μην επεκταθεί η λανθασμένη χρήση της λέξης, όχι να σπεύσει να την υιοθετήσει.



που δεν είναι απίθανο να γλίτωσε την προσθήκη και τρίτης σημασίας και να τη φορτώθηκε στη θέση του η _αερογέφυρα, _καθώς η επίδραση της εικόνας και της χρήσης, η αναλογία, δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέος παράγοντας. Βλέποντας το loading bridge και τη χρήση του, και γέφυρα μπορείς να το πεις και διάδρομο.




dharvatis said:


> ... Εντύπωση μού κάνει μόνο η αντιστοιχία «tow truck <> ρυμουλκό ώθησης» (θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι «ρυμουλκό έλξης» :-D).


Η λέξη _ρυμουλκό_ έχει το _έλκω_ και την _έλξη_ ενσωματωμένα {ΛΝΕΓ: _ρυμουλκώ_: [ΕΤΥΜ. < μτγν. ρυμουλκώ (-έω) < ^ρυμουλκός < ρϋμα «σχοινί, χορδή τόξου» (< θ. *Ερθ-, βλ. λ. ρύμη) + -ουλκός < έλκω]}, ασχέτως αν υπάρχουν ρυμουλκά, και θαλάσσια και αεροδρομίων, που και έλκουν και ωθούν, στο νερό τα push/tow boats ("It's a pushboat that can tow, but we just call it a tugboat" :-D).

Βικιπαίδεια: 
*Ρυμουλκό* (Ρ/Κ), (Tugboat ή towboat), είναι ένα μικρό μηχανοκίνητο πλοίο με ισχυρές μηχανές για ρυμουλκήσεις (towing) ή και προώσεις (pushing)...

Tugging and towing in a tug o' war, and pushing it. 

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> *apron = *χώρος ελιγμών αεροσκαφών (κν. πίστα)


Στα πολεμικά αεροδρόμια ο αντίστοιχος χώρος ονομάζεται επίσης *πίστα *(αλλά επίσημα: *γραμμή πτήσεων*) ή σκέτα *γραμμή *— και αγγλιστί *flight line*.



Eudokia said:


> *tow truck (*ή* push back truck) = *ρυμουλκό ώθησης


Κοινώς: *τρακτεράκι*.



Eudokia said:


> *airstart = *παροχή πεπιεσμένου αέρα για εκκίνηση κινητήρα (αεροεκκινητήρας)


Η APU πάντως για την εκκίνηση των μαχητικών λέγεται *επίγειο*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2013)

Zazula said:


> ...
> Η APU πάντως για την εκκίνηση των μαχητικών λέγεται *επίγειο*.


Ζαζ, η εντολή «15λεπτα με τα _μηχανάκια_ on» που αναδύθηκε ξαφνικά από τα βάθη μόλις διάβασα για τα _επίγεια_ που γράφεις, σ' αυτά δεν αναφέρεται; Ή λάθος θυμάμαι αυτό το ψήγμα της σχετικής τζάργκον;


----------



## Eudokia (Jun 4, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Εντύπωση μου κάνει μόνο η αντιστοιχία «tow truck <> ρυμουλκό ώθησης» (θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι «ρυμουλκό έλξης» .



Μόλις έλαβα ένα βίντεο για το tow truck: ουσιαστικά μετακινεί το αεροσκάφος προς οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση


----------



## Eudokia (Jun 7, 2013)

Επανέρχομαι για τα εξής: 
Το apron είναι πιο καθιερωμένο ως "πεδίο ελιγμών" 
Το hub terminal /hub airport = κομβικός τερματικός σταθμός / κομβικό αεροδρόμιο (συγκέντρωση επιβατών από διάφορες χώρες για να μοιραστούν σε "μικρότερους" προορισμούς). 
people mover = αυτοματοποιημένο σύστημα μεταφοράς επιβατών ή οριζόντιο ασανσέρ http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/5477453143/ 

Πολλοί όροι υπάρχουν επίσης στις εξής πηγές : 
1. Στο πολύ καλό βιβλίο: "Συστήματα αεροδρομίων - Μελέτη-Σχεδιασμός-Διαχείριση" των R. de Neufville/Am.Odoni σε απόδοση Βούλας Ψαράκη-Καλουπτσίδη η οποία είναι λέκτορας στο ΕΜΠ (διδάσκει μάθημα περί αεροδρομίων στους Πολ. Μηχανικούς). 
2. Στην εργασία http://www.spoudmet.civil.upatras.gr/2001/pdf/9_2.pdf 
3. Στο ΦΕΚ 1816Β'/2007.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2013)

Πολύ χρήσιμο, Ευδοκία. Προσθέτω τον σύνδεσμο για το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρεις.

Γενικά, μπορούμε να αναζητήσουμε οποιοδήποτε ΦΕΚ στην ιστοσελίδα του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου, προσδιορίζοντας έτος, τεύχος και αριθμό ΦΕΚ.


----------



## EliSo (Mar 4, 2015)

Μεταφράζοντας για το αεροδρόμιο του Ντουμπάι, συνάντησα και τους εξής όρους που θα μπορούσαν να συμπληρώσουν την παραπάνω λίστα, τους οποίους απέδωσα με τον εξής τρόπο:

*Concourse *= αίθουσα κίνησης επιβατών
*terminal *= αεροσταθμός (προς αποφυγή του αγγλοφερμένου τέρμιναλ)
*transit area* = ζώνη μετεπιβίβασης 
*transfer desk* = γραφείο μεταφορών
*immigration and customs* = γραφείο αλλοδαπών και τελωνείο

Και τώρα μερικές σκέψεις:

Το _transfer desk_ είναι σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του Collins "_the place in an airport where you arrange a transfer from one flight to another_" κι ερωτώ: μήπως είναι πιο εύστοχη η απόδοση "_γραφείο μετεπιβίβασης_" δεδομένου ότι το γραφείο μεταφορών θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να αναφέρεται στη μεταφορά από το αεροδρόμιο προς διάφορα σημεία εκτός αυτού (π.χ. με λεωφορείο, τρένο, μετρό);

Όσον αφορά το _immigration_, συναντώ πολύ συχνά το _γραφείο μετανάστευσης_ αλλά δεν συμφωνώ διότι οι ταξιδιώτες που περνούν από immigration δεν είναι απαραίτητα μετανάστες με τη σημασία του "φεύγω για να ζήσω σε μια άλλη χώρα" αλλά ξένοι επισκέπτες, αλλοδαποί.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2015)

Συμφωνώ ότι το transfer desk θα έπρεπε να είναι γραφείο μετεπιβίβασης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2015)

Για την πονεμένη περίπτωση του *concourse* (που ουκ ολίγοι αφήνουν αμετάφραστο):

The buildings that provide access to the airplanes (via gates) are typically called concourses. However, the terms "terminal" and "concourse" are sometimes used interchangeably, depending on the configuration of the airport.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airport_terminal​
Από το _Fundamentals of Air Transport Management_:

Passengers taking a flight will typically take an automobile, taxi, bus or train to the airport and then enter the terminal. Within the terminal, passengers purchase/obtain tickets or boarding passes, transfer their luggage, and go through security. The buildings that provide access to the airplanes (via gates) are typically called concourses. However, the terms "terminal" and "concourse" are sometimes used interchangeably, depending on the configuration of the airport. Smaller airports have one terminal while larger airports have several terminals and/or concourses. At small airports, the single terminal building typically serves all of the functions of a terminal and a concourse. 

Some larger airports have one terminal that is connected to multiple concourses via walkways, sky bridges, or underground tunnels (such as Denver International Airport). Some larger airports have more than one terminal, each with one or more concourses (such as New York's La Guardia Airport). Still other larger airports have multiple terminals each of which incorporates the functions of a concourse (such as Dallas / Fort Worth International Airport).​
Πολλοί αρκούνται στην απόδοση *αίθουσα επιβατών* ή *κτίριο επιβατών*, και βέβαια βολεύει να ξέρεις αν πρόκειται για αίθουσα ή ολόκληρο κτίριο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2015)

Περί immigration: το λεξικό το λέει ξεκάθαρα: χώρος ελέγχου ταξιδιωτικών εγγράφων. 
Αλλά ποιός κοιτάζει λεξικό, κι από αυτούς που κοιτάζουν, ποιός διαβάζει όλο το λήμμα; 
Στο Χήθρου πάντως οι μεγάλες ταμπέλες γράφουν customs & passport control, ώστε να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση από τους αλλοδαπούς επιβάτες.


----------

